# Klassen in Java



## DennisXX (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo !

Weiß vielleicht jemand, warum in Java viele Klassen eigentlich Felder besitzen, wo alle Buchstaben großgeschrieben werden? Was genau sollen diese eigentlich aussagen?

Danke !
Dennis


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## HimBromBeere (3. Apr 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst mit Felder ausnahmsweise nicht Arrays. Was groß geschrieben wird, ist i.d.R. eine Konstante, die mit static final definiert wurde.
Also z.B. folgendes:

```
public class MyClass {
    public static final int ZAHL = 1;
}
```

In Ausnahmefällen können auch Variablen groß geschrieben werden, wenn es eine solche "offizielle" Bezeichnung gibt (z.B. sieht man recht häufig URL als Variablennamen).


----------



## mmeyer1987 (3. Apr 2012)

Java ist auch eine Insel - Konstanten


----------



## Jango (8. Apr 2012)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Hallo !
> 
> Weiß vielleicht jemand, warum in Java viele Klassen eigentlich Felder besitzen, wo alle Buchstaben großgeschrieben werden? Was genau sollen diese eigentlich aussagen?
> 
> ...



In Java ergiebt man sich oft Konvenstionen hin, die aber nicht wirklich zwingend sind. Existierende Klassen, oder Methoden sind so benannt, als muss man sie auch so schreiben. Aber bei eigenem Code steht es dem Urheber frei, wie er schreibt. 
In C# sind sogar Methoden groß geschrieben...


----------



## Firephoenix (8. Apr 2012)

Hast du nicht schonmal einen kompletten Beitrag geschrieben um wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler zu trollen Jango? Deinen Rechtschreibkonvenstionen folgt man besser nicht 

Im übrigen hast du mit der Aussage hier auch recht:


> Aber bei eigenem Code steht es dem Urheber frei, wie er schreibt



Allerdings sind Konventionen auch gerade dafür gedacht, dass man Code so schreibt, dass andere ihn schnell lesen und verstehen können - diese sind zwar nicht zwingend, bringen aber doch erhebliche Vorteile.

Und hinter groß geschriebenen public-Feldern würde sicherlich jeder hier eine Konstante vermuten, hält sich jemand nicht daran und ein andere verwendet die Klassen kann das leicht zu fehlern führen wenn sich vermeintliche "Konstanten" zur Laufzeit ändern.

Gruß


----------



## Jango (8. Apr 2012)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Deinen Rechtschreibkonvenstionen folgt man besser nicht...



Muss man nicht...



Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> eine Konstante vermuten, hält sich jemand nicht daran und *ein andere verwendet* die Klassen


Aber deinen Grammatikfehlern auch nicht... oder?

Kennst du den Spruch mit dem Glashaus?


----------



## Firephoenix (8. Apr 2012)

[OT]Kennst du den Spruch "Wer überall seinen Senf dazugibt ist selbst ein Würstchen?"

An den denke ich fast jedes mal wenn ich einen Beitrag von dir finde - Java ist dagegen eher Mangelware in deinen Texten  (und ich rede gerade nicht von der Plauderecke)

Wie sehr dir an vernünftigen Threads hier liegt sieht man eigentlich schon daran, dass du lediglich auf meinen ersten Satz eingegangen bist anstatt vielleicht mal zu erklären wie du deine offenbar kritische Meinung zu Konventionen vertrittst, ich glaube nämlich die meisten hier würden jemandem der dannach fragt eher raten nach Programmierkonventionen zu arbeiten als diese über den Haufen zu werfen.
[/OT]


----------



## vanny (8. Apr 2012)

siehe Signatur...


----------

